# حل البلاطه الهوردى hollow block وكيفية تجهيزها لدراسة الرياح والزلازل على برنامج الساب والايتابس



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عندما نريد حل البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج الساب 2000 وبرنامج الايتابس للحصول على نتائج دقيقه قريبه للحل اليدوى 
يتم عمل الاتى :-
1- ادخال البلاطه الهوردى hidden beam كبلاطه shell بسمك هو نفسه سمك البلاطه وهى هنا 27 سم 
2- يتم ادخال الاعصاب على أنها frame element 10 *20 ويجب أن تصل بين المسافات الصافيه بين الكمرات والمخدات الهوردى 
3- يتم ادخال البلاطه العلويه بين المخدات والكمرات الهوردى 
4- يتم عمل release للاعمده عند نقط اتصالها مع السقف عند دراسة حل البلاطه الهوردى لتصميم الكمرات الهوردى مثل الحل اليدوى 
5- يتم الغاء الشرط السابق فى البند 4 عند تكملة المنشأ للحل لمقاومة الرياح والزلازل


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عندما نريد حل البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج الساب 2000 وبرنامج الايتابس للحصول على نتائج دقيقه قريبه للحل اليدوى 
يتم عمل الاتى :-
1- ادخال البلاطه الهوردى hidden beam كبلاطه shell بسمك هو نفسه سمك البلاطه وهى هنا 27 سم 
2- يتم ادخال الاعصاب على أنها frame element 10 *20 ويجب أن تصل بين المسافات الصافيه بين الكمرات والمخدات الهوردى 
3- يتم ادخال البلاطه العلويه بين المخدات والكمرات الهوردى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

- يتم عمل release للاعمده عند نقط اتصالها مع السقف عند دراسة حل البلاطه الهوردى لتصميم الكمرات الهوردى مثل الحل اليدوى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

فسوف تكون النتائج قريبه جدا للعزوم M1-1 كما فى الحل اليدوى


----------



## إسلام علي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا م أسامة 
لكن أنا لم أفهم ... هل الأعصاب وهي فريم إلمنت تستند على الكمرات وهي شيل إلمنت ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م أسامة
> لكن أنا لم أفهم ... هل الأعصاب وهي فريم إلمنت تستند على الكمرات وهي شيل إلمنت ؟



أولا اشكر استاذنا م اسامه علي هذا الطرح.. جزاه الله خيرا

بالنسبه للسؤال السابق واجابته تمكن في معرفه ان برنامج الساب ..الخ يتم فيه توزيع الاحمال ( الحامل والمحمول ) طبعا لجساءة كل عنصر بغض النظر نوع العنصر ايه او اذا كان ذلك نهاية له ( ركيزه ) مثل هذه الحاله


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 ديسمبر 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م أسامة
> لكن أنا لم أفهم ... هل الأعصاب وهي فريم إلمنت تستند على الكمرات وهي شيل إلمنت ؟





usama-usama2003 قال:


> أولا اشكر استاذنا م اسامه علي هذا الطرح.. جزاه الله خيرا
> بالنسبه للسؤال السابق واجابته تمكن في معرفه ان برنامج الساب ..الخ يتم فيه توزيع الاحمال ( الحامل والمحمول ) طبعا لجساءة كل عنصر بغض النظر نوع العنصر ايه او اذا كان ذلك نهاية له ( ركيزه ) مثل هذه الحاله


بالاضافه الى ما ذكره المهندس أسامه فلننظر الى نتائج العزوم فى الاعصاب كما يلى 














فسوف نلاحظ أن العزوم مستمره بين العصبيين عند الكمره الهوردى الداخليه والعزوم = صفر لهذه الاعصاب عند الكمره الهوردى الخارجيه وطبعا لابد من عمل end release لهذه الاعصاب عند الكمرات الهوردى الخارجيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ابو حسنين (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بالاضافه الى ما ذكره المهندس أسامه فلننظر الى نتائج العزوم فى الاعصاب كما يلى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هل هي اشتراطات كود معين بان نعمل end release عند الكمرة الخارجية وما نعمل للكمرات الداخليه؟؟؟؟


----------



## nawalid6 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس اسامة احييك علي الفكرة
وقد حليت المنشا وحولته الي السيف وصممت المخدات للعزوم و القص ايضا


----------



## zahi baroudi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس أسامه، بارك الله بك على الشّرح ولكن عندي تعض التّساؤلات عن الموديل



أسامه نواره قال:


> عندما نريد حل البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج الساب 2000 وبرنامج الايتابس للحصول على نتائج دقيقه قريبه للحل اليدوى
> يتم عمل الاتى :-
> 1- ادخال البلاطه الهوردى hidden beam كبلاطه shell بسمك هو نفسه سمك البلاطه وهى هنا 27 سم // بهذا الحال تكون قد زدت الوزن عن الواقع فإنّك تفترض أن وزن الطوب هو مساوي لوزن الخرسانة وهذا ليس هو الواقع، أليس كذلك ؟
> 2- يتم ادخال الاعصاب على أنها frame element 10 *20 ويجب أن تصل بين المسافات الصافيه بين الكمرات والمخدات الهوردى // لم أرى الجسور الرّئيسية والرّبط بحيث أن الأعصاب لا تتّصل بالجسر الرئيسي لينقل حملها على الأعمدة
> ...


----------



## nawalid6 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس اسامة تسمح لي اختلف معك في تعريف قطاع العصب 10*20 واري ان يتم تعريفه 10*27 ووضع الجزء ال solid slab بسماكة .001 سم لتفادي التداخل ووضع وزنها كحمل عليها فما رايك؟؟


----------



## zahi baroudi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أوافقك الرأي nawalid6 ولكن يجب وضع الSolid Slab بالسماكة التي هي فوق الطوب أي 6-7 cm وكذلك ضرورة التّأكيد على زيادة الDead Load بمقدار وزن الطوب عادة ما أضعه 0.15 ton/m2 وتعود بشكل عام لكل حالة بحالتها


----------



## nawalid6 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس زاهي لو وضعت ال s.s بسماكتها سيزيد الحمل عند مناطق التداخل لكن ضعها بدون سمك تقريبا واتفق معك في اضافة وزن البلوك المفرغ مع وضع وزن s.s


----------



## zahi baroudi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

على أغلب الظّن أعتقد بأن برامج ال CSI لا تحتسب الوزن المتداخل مرتين، لأنّه لو كان كذلك لطلبوا عند إدخال سماكة الكمرة ساقطة المسافة من كعب الSLAB على عكس الواقع أنّه يجب إدخالها من وجه الSLAB
بحيث أن لو سماكة السقف 25 و عمق الكمرق 50 نقوم بإدخال سماكة الكمرة 50 ولكن على أية حال بإمكانك أخذها 0.01 ولكن يجب زيادة وزن الCover يللي فوق الحجر المفرغ كذلك


----------



## doha_4all (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عزيزى م اسامه نواره
ان اشاء الله فى اقرب وقت لى فى الحرم هدعيلك علشان مجهودك ربنا يبارك لينا ف حضرك
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## nawalid6 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل مرفق مبني قمت بنمذجته اليوم بنفس فكرة م اسامة
برجاء الاطلاع والتعليق
م وليد منصور


----------



## zahi baroudi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

nawalid6 قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل مرفق مبني قمت بنمذجته اليوم بنفس فكرة م اسامة
> برجاء الاطلاع والتعليق
> م وليد منصور



الرجاء رفع ملفّ f2k لأنّ الfdb لا يعمل على الإصدارات القديمة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## Hind Aldoory (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للاخوة الكرام على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## hawkar1 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## AmO_oN (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AmO_oN (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (6 فبراير 2013)

nawalid6 قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل مرفق مبني قمت بنمذجته اليوم بنفس فكرة م اسامة
> برجاء الاطلاع والتعليق
> م وليد منصور


بشكل عام جيد ولكن هناك خطأ وقعت به وهو تعريفbeam يجب ان يكون T BEAM ويكون ساقط بحيث يكون سماكة السلابه 6CM .. وهذه نظره مبدئيه
وسوف اتابع لاحقاً .
انظر الى تعديلات وضعتها على الكمره واصبحت T


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (6 فبراير 2013)

طيب سؤال ليش ما بتعملوا البلاطة بما يكافئها ب الوزن و stiffness ب solid slab كما هو متبع في الكود الامريكي 
فمثلا بلاطة هوردي سماكة 25 cm يكافئها بلاطة solid بسماكة 16 سم ونوعها shell element مع تعديل stiffness هل هي one way or two way بدل التعب الي بتعملوا 
طبعا الها حسابات كيفية التحويل 
وشكرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (6 فبراير 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> طيب سؤال ليش ما بتعملوا البلاطة بما يكافئها ب الوزن و stiffness ب solid slab كما هو متبع في الكود الامريكي
> فمثلا بلاطة هوردي سماكة 25 cm يكافئها بلاطة solid بسماكة 16 سم ونوعها shell element مع تعديل stiffness هل هي one way or two way بدل التعب الي بتعملوا
> طبعا الها حسابات كيفية التحويل
> وشكرا


لا اعرف ماذا تقصد هل تقصد التعديل بالوزن . يعني كاوزان ام ام ماذا.. اذا كنت تقصد الوزن فلم يتم التعديل فالكمره كوزن = السلابه اذا كانت نفس المقطع 
المهم المقطع وليس الشكل .


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (6 فبراير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> لا اعرف ماذا تقصد هل تقصد التعديل بالوزن . يعني كاوزان ام ام ماذا.. اذا كنت تقصد الوزن فلم يتم التعديل فالكمره كوزن = السلابه اذا كانت نفس المقطع
> المهم المقطع وليس الشكل .



انا بكرا راح انزل كيفية استخدام الطريقة واوضحها انشاء الله


----------



## الراقي توب (9 مارس 2013)

*المهندس أحمد طه كنت افكر بنفس تفكيرك والله بس كنت متردد بأن أطبقه في التصميم سواء ببرنامج staad pro أو etabs خوفاً بأن تكون النتائج غير مطابقة للواقع لكن الفكرة منطقية جداً وانا يهمني التحميل على الكمرات وليس تصميم الأعصاب .... منتظر طريقتك غداً إن شاء الله*......


----------



## zine eddine (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت من استاذنا القدير اسامة نوارة ..
يوضح لنا بفيديو طريقة المعهودة وليكون الفهم الفهم شامل
ويوضح لنا نقاط الاختلاف اين اختلف فيها بعض المهندسين الافاضل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## vedel85 (31 مايو 2013)

من خلال صورة العزوم التي عرضتها من الواضح وجود كمرات رئيسية لكنها غير واضحة بالتمثيل ...
بالنسية لعمل سماكة البلاكة 27 هذا يؤثر على الوزن الذاتي ويؤثر على صلابة السلابة بالنسبة للاعصاب


----------



## essam saleh (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا للمهندس القدير اسامه نواره


----------



## عبدالله فتحي (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akouti_angham (7 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## pesso1234 (7 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## khaled_syria (12 فبراير 2014)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس اسامة تتكرم علينا بفيديو لشرح البلاطة الهوردي ياريت


----------



## mdsayed (13 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا"​


----------



## aymanallam (13 فبراير 2014)

:75::20::75:


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (16 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أستاذنا الفاضل
:75:ونفع الله بك وبعلمك:75:​


----------



## essam saleh (3 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكبير اسامه نواره لقد قمت بإدخال مشروع صممته يدويا علي ال safe بالطريقه التي تفضلت وذكرت ولكن وجدت النتائج بعيده عن التصميم اليدوي .ارجو من حضرتك الإطلاع علي الملف وتصحيح الأخطاء ان وجدت 


http://www.4shared.com/file/4N545l52ce/Villa_3azezaya_-_str_-_22-4-20.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 مايو 2014)

essam saleh قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكبير اسامه نواره لقد قمت بإدخال مشروع صممته يدويا علي ال safe بالطريقه التي تفضلت وذكرت ولكن وجدت النتائج بعيده عن التصميم اليدوي .ارجو من حضرتك الإطلاع علي الملف وتصحيح الأخطاء ان وجدت
> http://www.4shared.com/file/4N545l52ce/Villa_3azezaya_-_str_-_22-4-20.html


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بعد مراجعه سريعه للملف وجد الاتى :-
الملف تم عمله بطريقه صحيحه وممتازه ولكن يجب مراجعة الاتى
1- ناقص أحمال حوائط المبانى على بعض الكمرات الساقطه والهودى والبلكونات 
2- نافص زيادة الاحمال الحيه الى 300 كجم/م2 فى البلكونات والمطابخ والحمامات وصدفة السلم كما ذكر كود الاحمال 2008
3- يجب تمثيل البلاطه التى تعلو البلوك الهوردى بنفس سمكها = 7 سم وسوف يقوم البرنامج بحساب وزنها الذاتى اتوماتيكيا والغاء وزنها الاضافى على البلاطه الوهميه التى تم عملها S.S لان وجود البلاطه S.S بسمك 1 سم يؤثر على قيم سهم الهبوط الانى وطويل الامد ويجعل قيمته عاليه وغير حقيقيه ويمكن فى هذه الحاله جعل عمق الاعصاب = 25 سم بدلا من 32 سم لتلاشى التداخل بين الاعصاب والبلاطه 
4- لابد من جعل اتصال العمود بالسقف Hinged حتى لاينتقل عزوم بين العمود والكمرات الهوردى والذى سوف يؤثر على قيم العزوم فى البلاطات الهوردى وذلك باختيار الاعمده ثم عمل لها End release
يرجى تنزيل الحسابات اليدويه للكمرات الهوردى حتى نقارن بين الحل اليدوى وحل برنامج السيف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## jameel alkaisi (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essam saleh (4 مايو 2014)

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بعد مراجعه سريعه للملف وجد الاتى :-
> الملف تم عمله بطريقه صحيحه وممتازه ولكن يجب مراجعة الاتى
> 1- ناقص أحمال حوائط المبانى على بعض الكمرات الساقطه والهودى والبلكونات
> ...



لقد قمت بتعديل الملف كما ذكرت حضرتك . ونظرا لصعوبة رفع الحل اليدوي للسقف كاملا فقد رفعت الي حضرتك نموذج حل يدوي لكمره هوردي وكذلك ثلاث كمرات ساقطه . 
لينك ملف ال safe المعدل
http://www.4shared.com/file/BPRlmFRRce/Villa_3azezaya_-_str_-_22-4-20.html 
لينك ملف الحل اليدوي
http://www.4shared.com/folder/dq5NGPxg/manual_h.html 
لينك انشائي السقف 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/_JgguaQ9ce/Villa_3azezaya_-_manual_-_22-4.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 مايو 2014)

essam saleh قال:


> لقد قمت بتعديل الملف كما ذكرت حضرتك . ونظرا لصعوبة رفع الحل اليدوي للسقف كاملا فقد رفعت الي حضرتك نموذج حل يدوي لكمره هوردي وكذلك ثلاث كمرات ساقطه .
> لينك ملف ال safe المعدل
> http://www.4shared.com/file/BPRlmFRRce/Villa_3azezaya_-_str_-_22-4-20.html
> لينك ملف الحل اليدوي
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
نتائج السيف منطقيه ويمكنك مراجعتة تسليح الكوابيل كا2 & كا3







تقبل تحياتى


----------



## essam saleh (4 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الكبير مهندس اسامه . قياس منطقية نتائج السيف من عدمه يرجع الي مقارنتها بالحل اليدوي . والنتائج في هذه الحاله الخاصه بي بعيده تماما عن الحل اليدوي . ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة الحل اليدوي المرفق ومقارنته بنتائج البرنامج . فالبرنامج يعطي مومنت علي الكابولي كا3 26m.t- في حين العزم علي هذا الكابولي عن طريق الحل اليدوي 47m.t- وهو ضعف القيمه التي يعطيها البرنامج .


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 مايو 2014)

essam saleh قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الكبير مهندس اسامه . قياس منطقية نتائج السيف من عدمه يرجع الي مقارنتها بالحل اليدوي . والنتائج في هذه الحاله الخاصه بي بعيده تماما عن الحل اليدوي . ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة الحل اليدوي المرفق ومقارنته بنتائج البرنامج . فالبرنامج يعطي مومنت علي الكابولي كا3 26m.t- في حين العزم علي هذا الكابولي عن طريق الحل اليدوي 47m.t- وهو ضعف القيمه التي يعطيها البرنامج .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
لم استطع الاطلاع على الحسابات اليدويه لوجود مشكله فى تنزيلها لست ادرى ماهو السبب 
ولكن السؤال هل الكابولى كا3 والذى يتحمل عزوم 47 t.m بالحسابات اليدويه يكون تسليحه 10 أسياخ قطر 18 مم بينما العزوم فى السيف 26 t.m ويكون تسليح برنامج السيف عدد 15 سيخ قطر 18 مم ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
أكيد هناك خطأ 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## essam saleh (5 مايو 2014)

معذرة بشمهندس اسامه الخطأ موجود في جدول التسليح وليس في الحسابات اليدويه . انا فقط رفعت لحضرتك ملف الأوتوكاد حتي تعرف مكان الكمرات التي اخترتها للحل اليدوي وايضا ابعاد البحور التي تحملها هذه الكمرات .
لينكات الحل اليدوي 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/2tweAPjpce/101.html 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/eI7FSIGJce/102.html 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/7jyV5z0wce/103.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 مايو 2014)

essam saleh قال:


> معذرة بشمهندس اسامه الخطأ موجود في جدول التسليح وليس في الحسابات اليدويه . انا فقط رفعت لحضرتك ملف الأوتوكاد حتي تعرف مكان الكمرات التي اخترتها للحل اليدوي وايضا ابعاد البحور التي تحملها هذه الكمرات .
> لينكات الحل اليدوي
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/2tweAPjpce/101.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/eI7FSIGJce/102.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/7jyV5z0wce/103.html


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا : طول الكابولى فى برنامج السيف = 2.20 م وليس 2.50 م كما فى الحسابات اليدويه 
ثانيا : الحمل الموزع على الكابولى والذى يساوى = 9.56 طن.م يكون على طول 2.00 م فقط وليس موزع على 2.20 م حيث 0.20 م هى عرض الكمره المقلوبه والتى لايوجد فيها أعصاب 
ثالثا : يجب مراجعة قيمة 9.56 طن.م فى الحسابات اليدويه
رابعا : يجب مراجعة قيمة ال 7.00 طن الحمل المركز على نهاية الكابولى والذى لابد وأن يكون على بعد 2.10م من العمود وليس 2.20 م 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## essam saleh (5 مايو 2014)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا : طول الكابولى فى برنامج السيف = 2.20 م وليس 2.50 م كما فى الحسابات اليدويه
> ثانيا : الحمل الموزع على الكابولى والذى يساوى = 9.56 طن.م يكون على طول 2.00 م فقط وليس موزع على 2.20 م حيث 0.20 م هى عرض الكمره المقلوبه والتى لايوجد فيها أعصاب
> ثالثا : يجب مراجعة قيمة 9.56 طن.م فى الحسابات اليدويه
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله . المفروض في الحل اليدوي اننا نمثل العمود كنقطه والكمرات كخطوط لأننا لا نعرف ابعادها الحقيقه بل نريد الحصول علي straining actions لتحديد قطاعات الكمرات والأعمده . اعتقد ان الإختلاف بين الحل اليدوي والبرنامج هو ان البرنامج يأخد القطاعات ك rigid elements وهو ما يجعل البحور اقصر من البحور في الحل اليدوي وتبقي هذه في حد ذاتها مشكله لأننا حين نريد ادخال قطاعات الأعمده والكمرات للبرنامج يجب ان نحدد هذه القطاعات بالطرق اليدويه .ولكن اذا فرضناها بالطرق اليدويه سيكون القطاع كبير مما يقلل البحور مما سينتج عنه قطاع صغير من البرنامج.ونبقي في دائره مفرغه . تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 مايو 2014)

essam saleh قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله . المفروض في الحل اليدوي اننا نمثل العمود كنقطه والكمرات كخطوط لأننا لا نعرف ابعادها الحقيقه بل نريد الحصول علي straining actions لتحديد قطاعات الكمرات والأعمده . اعتقد ان الإختلاف بين الحل اليدوي والبرنامج هو ان البرنامج يأخد القطاعات ك rigid elements وهو ما يجعل البحور اقصر من البحور في الحل اليدوي وتبقي هذه في حد ذاتها مشكله لأننا حين نريد ادخال قطاعات الأعمده والكمرات للبرنامج يجب ان نحدد هذه القطاعات بالطرق اليدويه .ولكن اذا فرضناها بالطرق اليدويه سيكون القطاع كبير مما يقلل البحور مما سينتج عنه قطاع صغير من البرنامج.ونبقي في دائره مفرغه . تقبل تحياتي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا راجعت الكود المصرى للخرسانه أو اى كود فسوف تجده يحدد قيمة بحر الكمره Span والتى تكون نسبه من الابعاد المعماريه وكذلك السمك المبدئى للبلاطه ومن هنا يمكن اعتبار أن الركيزه كما ذكرت وهى العمود عند الحل اليدو كنفطه joint ولكن بعد الحل والحصول على straining actions يمكن تحديد أبعاد الاعمده بكل دقه ومن هنا يمكن ادخال المنشأ على اى برنامج لنتحقق من المنشأ لان كل البرامج ماهى الا وسيلة تحقق من النتائج بعد مقارنتها بالكود واذا افترضت أنك بدأت الحل الابتدائى على البرنامج فسوف تجد انك لابد وأن تفرض أبعاد ومقاسات للعناصر الانشائيه (كمرات - بلاطات - أعمده ...........) ثم بعد الحل تتحقق من هذه القطاعات ومدى مطابقتها للكود الذى تعمل عليه 
اى فى النهايه سواء الحل اليدوى أو الحل على البرامج ماهو الا محاولات Trial and errorولكن بالطبع العمل على البرامج بيكون اسرع للوصول للحل الصحيح وخصوصا مع وجود الخبره سواء فى التعامل مع البرامج او الخبره فى التصميم
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## essam saleh (5 مايو 2014)

شكرا جدا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس اسامه الحقيقه استفدت من حضرتك كتير جدا وربنا يزيدك . واتمني لو حضرتك تكمل دورة الإيتاب واحمال الزلازل لأن الموضوع ده مهم جدا جدا وايضا موضوع الشير وول واماكن توزيعها في المنشأ.


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 مايو 2014)

م / اسامة نوارة المحترم : 

جزاك الله كل خير على سعت صدرك , انا استخدم طريقة المهندس محمود زغلل في الحل التي يعتبر فيها الكمرات المحيطية كمرة شكل l ,الأعصاب كمرات بشكل t هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة ام خطأ


----------



## sahar sayed (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waddah k (10 يناير 2015)

الأساتذة الكرام لما ندخل الأعصاب أي الrib على برنامج السيف أو الايتابس ومن السهولة حل البلاطات الهولوبلوك بمعزل عن البرنامج فهنالك برامج بسيطة ومتعددة للحصول على الدراسة بعد معرفة حمولة العصب على المترالطولي ومن أجل الكمرات وحمولات الأعمدة يمكن توصيف المنشأ وعمل بلاطة ممبرن مكافئة لبلاطة الهوردي وتحصل على نتائج قريبة جدا من الحل اليدوي....


----------



## عامر حداد (25 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عامر حداد (25 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (26 يناير 2015)

موضوع مهم جدا .. يحل أيضا مشكلة تمثيل الكمرة المخفية حين ترتكز على اعمدة ليست على استقامة ( محور ) واحد


بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الرائع


----------



## almass (20 فبراير 2016)

up


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (20 فبراير 2016)

نظرا لكثرة المشاركات ممكن من الاخوة تلخيص ماسبق وياريت يكون فيديو


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (23 فبراير 2016)

شكرا


----------



## zeeko (16 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم أخواني المهندسين
في المرفق موديل اينابس 15.2 تجريبي لعمارة فعلية أحاول تصميمها بنظام بلاطات بالنظام الهوردي و حاولت تطبيق ما تعلمتهم من المهندس [MENTION=460098]أسامه نواره[/MENTION] جزاه الله خيرا
أرجوا ابداء الرأي في النمذجة و الاحمال و اي تعليق أخر
غرضي من هذا الموديل تصميم العناصر الرأسية بشكل أساسي. اما البلاطات فسوف تصمم لاحمال الجاذبية فقط.
شاكرا لكم ذلك

1-يجدر الاشارة بان العناصر الرأسية الموجودة في قروب OVER يجب ان تصمم بتراكيب الاحمال with over-strength و ذلك لانها تحمل كمرات عليها أعمدة مزروعة.
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Tu-H2VeCba/V18-part.html

2-تراكيب الاحمال المسماه ب wall تهمل


----------



## mounir_geniecivil (17 أكتوبر 2018)

*حساب بلاطة الهوردي*

تقوم بتعريفها كمرة بشكل T و تضع قيم العصب اي 10 و سمك البلاطة و عرض الهوردي المستعمل اي 55cm او 65 cm و تقوم بادخال الاحمال dead loead كما هي معرف في الكود فيقوم الايتابس بحساب الاحمال و الكتل هنا يجب اختيار نسبة الماص سورس ب الاحمال و معها الكتل فيعطيك الوزن الصحيح للبلاطة و عند التحليل تكتشف عزوم العصب و كيفية تسليحه بالايتابس .


----------



## hawkar1 (22 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا م أسامة ​


----------



## amrcivil (25 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## hawkar1 (12 ديسمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي وضاح (26 ديسمبر 2018)

البلاطه الهوردي من أكثرلبلاطات في الشغل


----------

